# Picked Up Christmas Dinner Today



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

Picked up a couple of Turkeys today. Meet Jamie and Oliver


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Fab names


----------



## bengalboy (Oct 20, 2009)

Sypher said:


> Picked up a couple of Turkeys today. Meet Jamie and Oliver


I hope you have plenty of potatoes, they are a bit small :001_tt2:


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

ah they are so cute, now's the time for you to become a vegetarian !


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww they are so cute 

But then fair play to you, you can make sure they have a super life before they're ..............well....yeah.


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

bengalboy said:


> I hope you have plenty of potatoes, they are a bit small :001_tt2:


They're already half as big again! They've gone through nearly 10kg of food. Starting to worry I won't even fit one in the oven.


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

OMG I couldnt do that 

Take them home look at them look at there eyes and then well, eat them


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

ColliePower said:


> OMG I couldnt do that
> 
> Take them home look at them look at there eyes and then well, eat them


No me neither. It would be like eating my family.:sad:

I've nothing against people that do though but just know I couldn't.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Id love a pet turkey but when i enquired i was told they needed a shed to sleep in and i dont have one.

certainly couldnt care for one then eat it but im veggie anyway, i suppose they will have a good free range life.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

although it really pees me off when people harp on about it being cruel me feeding my ferrets whole rabbits and day old chicks, where the hell do they think their meat comes from, it makes me so mad the ignorance of it.

so i suppose i admire someone more who can raise and slaughter their own meat, as opposed to all those ignorants who buy meat in plastic packets who dont really think it was alive at some stage.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

They look fab.

My sister in law grew a couple of dozen on her small holding until she split from her hubby last year. 

Tastiest Turkey i ever ate. Have been trying to convince Mr R to let us have a couple


----------

